# Bergwerk noch da?



## cwolf (11. Januar 2007)

Hallöchen,
ich versuche seit ein paar Wochen, Bergwerk telefonisch /emailig zu erreichen. Ans Telefon geht keiner ran, Anrufbeantworter gibts anscheinend keinen. Auf eine mail vom 2.1. bekomme ich keine Antwort. Weiß jemand was?
Grüßle 
Wolfgang


----------



## Joscha (11. Januar 2007)

mh keine ahnung was da los ist, aber evtl haben die betriebsferien oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fat-tire-flyer (11. Januar 2007)

Winter-Öffnungszeiten  
In den Wintermonaten ist unser Büro in Pforzheim von Montag bis Freitag, von 13.00 bis 18:00 Uhr geöffnet. 
Ab März 2007 sind wir dann auch wieder Samstag von 9.00 bis 13.00 Uhr für euch da. 


Nachricht vom 15.11.2006  von der Bergwerk-Website


----------



## blank (12. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte in KW 51 Kontakt per Telefon, Email mit Response-Zeiten unter 20 Minuten und persönlich in PF am 22.12. Info damals: Sind in den Ferien bis 14. Januar. Also vielleicht einfach bis Montag warten...


----------



## mda_1000 (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,

habe am 07.01.2007 eine Mail an Bergwerg geschrieben. Herr Zebisch hat am folgenden Tag zurückgerufen und mir meine Frage beantwortet.
Das dann bestellte Ersatzteil  hatte ich drei Tage später in der Hand.


Gruß


----------

